# Please HELP! Is my Burton a fake?



## Gunslinger (Apr 5, 2014)

Trying to make a long story short. Saw a board on craigslist I thought would be right for what I wanted. The ad on craigslist did have pictures, and the board looked fine in the pics. I did some research online and tried to find some reviews on the board. Seemed like a good deal, met the dude, inspected the board. It was in good shape for a used board, no deep gouges in the base and the edges seemed descent. I've had the board for a month now and tonight I was trying to find some more reviews online and while looking at photos online from various websites I noticed some differences in my board vs. ALL the other pics online... No matter what size or color scheme, ALL the boards in the pics online had gold tips on the base of the board. Mine does not have these gold tips. And on the deck, my board does have the "snake skin/leather" graphic across the top. But in all the pics it has a graphic in the middle between the two bindings, and on my board there is no graphic between the bindings... I no longer have the sellers contact info or I would just ask him myself. Am I crazy? Is this possibly a fake Burton? I have included a couple pics of my board with the white bindings, and then a pic I found online of what I think my board should look like with the gold tips on base and middle deck graphic. Please help.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

it probably isnt fake, graphics change on a yearly basis. this board could be newer or older than the one you're seeing online.


----------



## thatkidwho (Feb 15, 2014)

It would be a lot of work to fake a board. Yours could be a 2nd or "blem" board. In most cases these boards have graphics issues, structurally the are sound. I wouldn't worry too much about it if it rides well. Generally graphics have very little to do with the ride unless it's racing stripes.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I can't say with all the buying and selling online that I've ever come across or even heard of a faked snowboard. Garments and golf clubs yes, but there just isn't a market for it. Enjoy your new board.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

what's the serial number start with? a 9 maybe?
I'd guess it's a sample/demo board


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Can you ride it? It's real. Take the blue pill.


----------



## cbrenthus (Feb 12, 2014)

Logically, I don't think fake snowboards make sense in that the difference between the low end and high end isn't enough to make it worth it.


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

cbrenthus said:


> Logically, I don't think fake snowboards make sense in that the difference between the low end and high end isn't enough to make it worth it.


Its not fake, its a sample/demo board, I've seen a few doms that look like that, don't worry its fine enjoy it


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

fake for sure


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Or maybe it's a rare special edition worth thousands.


----------



## Gunslinger (Apr 5, 2014)

AWESOME!!! Snowboarding Forum to the rescue! THANK YOU to everyone that replied!!! I felt like a dumbass asking, so thank you as well for the civil replies I received. Sorry for the late response, work has kept me on my toes...


----------

